# bataleon + burton bindings?



## absolutpeak (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everybody,
i need your suggestion for new bindings can go with my bataleon distortia?
I have just bought a pair of lexas but i seriously doubt?
planning to do more park this year? but still i will be spending more time on slopes. so lexa is a kind of too soft for me?should i have gone for escapades maybe?

and i am also not feeling comfortable with bataleon+burton combination.
what do you think? most of the people chose unions for their bataleons. anybody experienced any problems with bataleon+burton deck?

??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You made excellent choices, the bindings will be great on that board.

Have fun


----------



## absolutpeak (Jan 13, 2010)

i still have chance to change them so feel free to criticize.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

absolutpeak said:


> i still have chance to change them so feel free to criticize.



Bindings are bindings, you'll be fine!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That combo should be just fine.


----------

